# Suspicious lesion that turns out to be a dermal fibrosis/scar



## LUre (Oct 27, 2014)

I am in need of help.

I have a patient that has a very extensive personal history of skin cancer, especially of the face and scalp.  This patient returns to our office, the physician consults the patient and determines that since the "lesion" is changing and based on his past history that the questionable lesion should be excised.  I now have the path report and am ready to bill the procedure.  The path states "dermal fibrosis and scar with a perivascular lymphohistiocytic infilitrate."  

This is obviously not malignant.  I want to bill it as a 11422, 13121 with diagnosis codes 782.9, 702.9 and V10.83.

I don't feel that a benign lesion code is appropriate or a 238.2, since we have the path back. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 27, 2014)

I suggest using the V71.1 as the fist-listed code for suspected malignant neoplasm not found and the 709.2 for the scar and fibrosis and the V 10.83 for the hx of the neoplasm.


----------



## LUre (Oct 27, 2014)

Thank you so much!


----------

